# Bild von neuem Sockel 2011 MB



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf donanimhaber.com gibt es seit einigen Tagen bereits ein Bild des neuen Intel Skulltrail (?) MBs zu sehen.

Das Mainboard kommt weitesgehend so daher wie die MBs der anderen Hersteller auch. Was allerdings direkt ins Auge sticht sind die 8 DIMM-Sockel, was schon einmal erfreulich ist, aber durchaus auch zu erwarten war.

Schockierend wird es dann aber, wenn man den Blick zur rechten unteren Kante richtet, und die SATA-Ports sucht. Ja suchen ist hier das richtige Wort. Gerade einmal 4, in Worten vier, SATA-Ports lassen sich auf der Platine finden. Die Erwartungen nach 12 SATA-Ports sind ja bereits nach den letzten Bildern mit 8 oder 6 Ports deutlich gesenkt worden, aber 4 Ports sind doch ein starkes Stück, was einen erst einmal fassungslos auf die Platine schauen lässt.

Bei genauerem Hinsehen erkennt man allerdings, das für weitere 4 Ports Anschlusspunkte vorhanden sind, nur eben keine Ports verbaut sind. Was den Intel nun dazu  bewegt hat, diese Anschlüsse nicht aus zu führen, wird wohl ihr Geheimnis bleiben. Da die Kühlkörper allerdings verbaut sind etc. gehe ich nicht davon aus, das schlicht keine Zeit mehr gewesen ist, diese an zu bringen. Es bleibt also zu hoffen, das hier noch deutlich nach gelegt wird.

Ein Sockel 2011 System mit gerade einmal 4 SATA-Ports ist nur schwerlich vor zu stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:
Intel X79 çipsetinin anakart üreticilerine maliyeti 73$


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Board so auf den Markt kommt. Da gibts bestimmt nachher auch 8 Sata Ports. Mehr aber wohl nicht.


----------



## Ahab (24. Oktober 2011)

4 Ports sind natürlich sehr mau für eine Highest-End Plattform. Mir persönlich würde es aber reichen, mehr als 2-3 Ports bräuchte ich nicht. Und wenn Intel hier ein sauberes Budget-Board auf den Markt schmeißt - y not. 

Skulltrail ist übrigens nicht der passende Begriff. Ich gehe davon aus, du weißt, was Skulltrial ist, bzw. war.  Ich würde ja Smack Over sagen, aber das "i" verwirrt mich.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

So hießen doch seit dem S775 die High-End Intel Boards oder erinnere ich mich da jetzt falsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Jop, gibt sogar ein Wiki Artikel darüber.
Intel Skulltrail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ahab (24. Oktober 2011)

Skulltrail war ein Dualsockel-System basierend auf Sockel LGA771 und ECC-RAM, es war das einzige seiner Art. Im Prinzip dem LGA775 ziemlich ähnlich, nur eben mit Servergenen. Die Highend Boards hatten meines Wissens nach keinen durchgehend gleichen Namen, mit ist nur Smack Over im Gedächtnis geblieben. Gab aber auch noch andere glaub ich.


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf dem Bild sind doch 8 RAM-Bänke oder?


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab Skulltrail auch für 1366 im Hinterkopf.

Aber ich denke mit dem (?) ist klar, was gemeint ist 

Es soll halt an das alte Skulltrail anknüpfen. Mir ist das halt durch den Totenschädel auf der SB in Erinnerung gekommen. Naja und S2011 ist ja auch eigentlich eher ein Server-Sockel. Daher würde es doch gut passen, auch wenn es keine zwei CPUs mehr sind, aber halt genau so viele Kerne  Finde Skulltrail (2) würde da schon gut passen 

EDIT:


JawMekEf schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sind doch 8 RAM-Bänke oder?


 Ähmm.... Ja du hast Recht.  

Ich habs gleich korrigiert. Hab wohl Tomaten auf den Augen  Da sieht man mal wer meine Artikel wirklich liest und wer nicht 

Quanti etc. da schaut mal hin, was für nen Kack ihr euch erzählen lasst, und es nicht mal merkt


----------



## Ahab (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich persönlich fände zwei Sockel mit 16 Kernen dem Namen Skulltrail deutlich angemessener.  Das würde auch eher an die namensgebende Plattform anknüpfen. ^^


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Man kann zwar mit 4 Ports auskommen, allerdings ist das für High-End sehr schlecht, selbst 6 ist eher weniger.
Wobei das den meisten Ausreichen wird.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

Wegen des Bestückungsaufdrucks:
Das Board würde ich eher als Sparversion (obwohl der Sinn, vorhandene SATA-Ports des Chipsatzes brach liegen zu lassen, eher zweifelhaft ist) oder nicht komplett bestücktes Testsample sehen.

BTW: Sehe ich da eine hochkant stehende Board-Batterie? Na, das ist neu.  Sehr innovativ.


----------



## Snake7 (24. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Man kann zwar mit 4 Ports auskommen, allerdings ist das für High-End sehr schlecht, selbst 6 ist eher weniger.
> Wobei das den meisten Ausreichen wird.


 Weil... ?
Warum den?
DVD Brener etc. hat heute kein High-end mehr.
Also höchstens SSD - ach ne, da hat ja HIgh-end im PCI-Exrpess verbaut.
Ah Festplattten - ach ne, sind ja nicht High-End.


Wer mehr bruacht, kann doch mehr kaufen.... .


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauche mindestens 7 SATA-Ports, aber nicht mehr als 4 RAM Banken, den 16 GB reichen mir ne Weile, denn normale User brauchen nicht einmal 8 GB...


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich das erkennen kann hat das Board unbenutzte Lötstellen für zwei mal zwei weitere SATA Ports; vermutlich ist es einfach nicht final


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

8 Sata Ports brauche ich, weniger ist no Go.
Wieso kann man an einem Sata Port keine zwei Geräte anschließen? Bei IDE ging das doch auch.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Weil darum....

IDE hat das Master-Slave Prinzip. Die Hardware hat das schon in sich inbegriffen. Also kann der Master einfach an den Slave die Sachen durchleiten, bzw. er weiß halt, dass da noch einer mit dran hängt, wenn man den Jumper entsprechend setzt 

Bei SATA haste ne 1:1 Verbindung. Da ist es einfach nicht vorgesehen, das noch etwas mit dran hängt. Ergo können es die Geräte auch nicht.

Wenn du so etwas willst, nimm SAS. Das hat diese Möglichkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn du so etwas willst, nimm SAS. Das hat diese Möglichkeit


 
Gibts aber keine Ports, oder?
Also extra Karte kaufen?


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie gibts keine Ports?

Also der X79 sollte das ja eventuell unterstützen können. Der Port sieht an sich auch fast so aus wie zwei SATA-Ports nebeneinander, da du in einen SAS-Port 2 SATA-Stecker stecken kannst 

Kommt halt drauf an, ob der X79 jetzt SAS kann oder nicht, und ob die MB-Hersteller SAS verbauen. Auf irgend einem Bild eines Sockel 2011 Boards für den Desktop sah es aber so aus, als ob SAS-Ports verbaut wären. Wenn das so kommt, dann kannst du SAS ohne Zusatzkarte nutzen. 

Dir muss halt nur klar sein, dass du dann hierfür auch SAS Geräte brauchst. Ist halt wie bei PCI-E. Immer der "lahmste" bestimmt das Tempo 

PS: Wie viele Platten du dann an einen Port hängen kannst ohne Zusatzcontroller ist mir jetzt grad nicht ganz klar. Es gibt ja auch noch Zusatzhardware, mit der du dann was weiß ich wie viele Platten an einen Port hängen kannst. Glaub über 100 im Maximalausbau oder so  Im Wikipedia-Artikel zu SAS stand dazu glaub ich mal was drin. Hab davon mal, über einen Tomshardwareguide Test eines solchen Controllers, etwas gehört.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Paltz angebot zwischen den Ram-Bänken, kann man wohl wieder 10 verschieden Cpu kühler ausprobieren bis maleiner passt.
da gehts dann wieder verdammt eng her.


----------



## locojens (24. Oktober 2011)

Da gab es am 14.09.2011 aber schon einmal ein besseres Bild direkt von PCGH!

IDF 2011: Intel mit Wasserkühler für Sandy Bridge E und X79-Referenzboard - Bildergalerie - 2011/09/Intel_X79_Referenzboard-7550.JPG - Vollbild

Vorallem sieht man da dann auch das die Platine nicht voll bestückt ist ... die SATA-Beschriftung geht von 0-7 also 8 SATA-Anschlüsse!


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

> Bei dem Paltz angebot zwischen den Ram-Bänken, kann man wohl wieder 10 verschieden Cpu kühler ausprobieren bis maleiner passt.
> da gehts dann wieder verdammt eng her.


 
Deshalb gibts die Referenz WaKü


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

Die meisten LuKüs werden schon passen - wenn man auf die üblichen albernen überhohen Kühlkonstruktionen bei den RAMs verzichtet.
Die Referenzwakü wird wohl einen anständigen Aufpreis kosten - wer schon mindestens einen fetten Twin-Tower-Kühler hat, kann auch drauf verzichten.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

Referenz WaKü???
meinst jetzt sowas wie h50/h20 620 usw oder von intel als "boxed"?!


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

Ahhh habs an den bildern grad gesehn, was du mit wakü meintest.
Die sieht der Antec h2o 620 sehr ähnlich, wird wohl vom gleichen hersteller gefertigt wie die Antec.
das wird denk sowieso die zukunft werden.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eben die Frage, welcher Version die Kühlung entspricht: Antec 620 oder 920?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Dinger haben keinen Sinn, außer in HPTCs, ansonsonsnten sind LuKü  und WaKü besser, da leiser.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

Wieso leiser? Du kannst auf die Kompakten auch den Lüfter deiner Wahl setzen, Allerdings können die Kleinen (620, H40 bis H70) nicht wirklich einen großen Luftkühler toppen. Das wird erst ab Antec 920 oder Corsair H80 interessant.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab nen HPTC und ne Antec 620, die von intel sieht der 620 recht ähnlich da der radiator nicht so groß ist.
Was Leiser angeht kann ich dir jetzt nicht zustimmen.
relativ gleiche geräuschkulisse.
hatte vorher nen big shuriken drin.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

da paar pics


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin von den Stock-Kühler ausgegangen, da sieht es wieder schlecht aus!


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

Die 920 sieht auch nicht viel anders aus... allerdings ist der Radiator dicker - oder tiefer - je nach Sichtweise.
Wie auch immer, von den Luftkühlern sollte der große Noctua passen. Da passen auch RAM-Riegel drunter, solange sie nicht höher sind als die G.Skill Sniper.


----------



## Memphys (24. Oktober 2011)

Der be quiet! Dark Rock sollte auch draufpassen, der hat afaik auch Aussparungen dafür. Sollte jetzt nicht so das große Prob sein da was zu finden.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

> Die Referenzwakü wird wohl einen anständigen Aufpreis kosten - wer schon mindestens einen fetten Twin-Tower-Kühler hat, kann auch drauf verzichten.


 
Wenn der "fette Twin-Tower Kühler" nicht passt dann nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn der "fette Twin-Tower Kühler" nicht passt dann nicht...


 
Die Kühler Hersteller werden sich schon was schnitzen, das steht außer Frage.
Immerhin kann man damit eine Menge Geld machen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich wie Hersteller jetzt noch eine Unniverselle Lösung anbieten wollen.
Passt der Macho eigentlich auf 2011?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Kauf dir ein Brett und probiere es aus.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Könnte ich machen, allerdings habe ich keinen passenden Schraubendrehen um ihn auszubauen.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn man 5 Minuten überlegt kann man sich den Kühler auch selber anpassen, was auch nicht allzu schwer sein sollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Jop, ein Hammer und ein Dremel gibts beim Baumarkt um die Ecke.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

> Die Kühler Hersteller werden sich schon was schnitzen, das steht außer Frage.
> Immerhin kann man damit eine Menge Geld machen.


 
Nicht für bestehende Kühler...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nicht für bestehende Kühler...


 
Ich rede ja von neuen Modellen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Und warum nicht?
Liegt das an der größe der Cpu?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Die RAMs sind sehr nah am Sockel, ich glaube nicht, dass die üblichen Tower Kühler problemlos passen, nur die schlanken eben.
Aber die Hersteller bringen dann schon neue Modelle auf den Markt, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Und der 2011 Käufer guckt eh nicht mehr hin, wenn der Kühler 70€ kostet.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Meine Rams passen eh unter meinen Kühler und der dürfte unten gerade sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Die sind so nah am Sockel, dass normale RAMs nicht reichen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es dafür eine genaue Angabe?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber bisherige Systeme, oder was man halt so sehen konnte, waren immer Fertigwasserkühlung ausgestattet, keine fetten Doppel Tower.
Kann auch sein, dass mehr kompakt Wasserkühlungen dafür rauskommen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf einem Sys war ein normaler Lukü zu sehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Welches meinst du?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es mit der Kühlerbefestigung beim neuen Sockel aus ? Abwärtskompatibel ?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

Erstes Bild:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/181840-asus-x79-mainboard-lineup.html


----------



## Airboume (24. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich schnall das jetzt nicht ganz mit den sockeln...
der 2011er ist ein eigener sockel, also was anderes als meinetwegen wie der 1155er?
und die gen3 boards von z.b. asus - was machen die?
pci 3.0 und proziunterstützung für den jetzt kommenden prozi von intel?
und der 2011er ist für die ivy bridge und der 1155er/gen3 für die sbE?


LG


----------



## XE85 (24. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Die RAMs sind sehr nah am Sockel*, ich  glaube nicht, dass die üblichen Tower Kühler problemlos passen, nur die  schlanken eben.



Das liegt aber in erster Linie daran das der Sockel deutlich größer ist. Entscheidend für den Kühler ist aber nicht der Abstand zum Sockel sonden zu den Kühlerbohrungen. Hier ist der Abstand, nach den Bildern im vergleich zu Sockel 1366 Boards zu urteilen, zwischen RAM Bänken und Bohrungen nur unwesentlich bzw überhaupt nicht kleiner als bei aktuellen Sockel 1366 Mainboards. Ich wüsste also nicht warum jetzt aufeinmal Kühler die nicht durch die höhe der RAMs blockiert werden nicht passen sollten.

Edit: Dazu kommt noch das man bei Boards mit 8 Slots immer noch die möglichkeit hat den äusseren Slot des jeweiligen Kanals zu nutzen, wenn das nicht wie bei den Sockel 1366 Boards ohnehin so vorgesehen ist.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Airboume schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich schnall das jetzt nicht ganz mit den sockeln...
> der 2011er ist ein eigener sockel, also was anderes als meinetwegen wie der 1155er?
> und die gen3 boards von z.b. asus - was machen die?
> ...


 
Sockel 2011 hat nichts mit Sockel 1155 zu tun. Der eine ist High End, der andere Mittelklasse.
Ivy bringt für Sockel 1155 PCIe 3.0 mit, beim Sockel 2011 ist es schon drin.


----------



## Airboume (24. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sockel 2011 hat nichts mit Sockel 1155 zu tun. Der eine ist High End, der andere Mittelklasse.
> Ivy bringt für Sockel 1155 PCIe 3.0 mit, beim Sockel 2011 ist es schon drin.


 Also kann ich SBE und Ivy auf den 1155er packen?
und wenn ich [URL="http://gh.de/eu/685157]das Board[/URL] nehme hab ich eigendlich doch kein Nachteil zu dem 2011er Sockel, oder?
Wann kommen denn die ersten Boards mit dem Sockel 2011er?

Ich hoffe, dass ist nicht zu Off-Topic


LG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Airboume schrieb:


> Also kann ich SBE und Ivy auf den 1155er packen?



Nö, Sandy E ist für Sockel 2011, Ivy kommt im Frühjahr für Sockel 1155.



Airboume schrieb:


> und wenn ich [URL="http://gh.de/eu/685157]das Board[/URL] nehme hab ich eigendlich doch kein Nachteil zu dem 2011er Sockel, oder?
> Wann kommen denn die ersten Boards mit dem Sockel 2011er?



Dein Link geht nicht.
Die sollen im November kommen.


----------



## Airboume (24. Oktober 2011)

Also kommen erst prozis für LGA2011 und im frühjahr nochmal welche für LGA1155.
so war das doch, oder? 

der link nochma: daaaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Genau, jetzt kommen 3 für Sockel 2011 und im Frühjahr dann die Nachfoger von Sandy für 1155.
Irgendwann im Sommer oder Herbst, keine Ahnung, werden dann auch die 22nm für 2011 kommen.

Das Brett ist eigentlich überflüssig. Ohne Ivy kannst du PCIe 3.0 nicht nutzen. Ob PCIe 3.0 in Games überhaupt mehr bringt, muss sich auch erst noch zeigen, ich tippe mal, dass der Unterschied bei weniger als 1% liegt.
Kauf dir das normale P8Z68 V, wenn du den Chipsatz haben willst.


----------



## Airboume (24. Oktober 2011)

Okay, danke für die Aufklärung 

Aber ich will das Gen3 haben , das kost ja genauso viel und für 0€ 0,2% mehr leistung später, ist es mir wohl wert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann kauf es dir halt, ist dein Geld und wenn du dann für 1% mehr CPU Leistung neue CPUs kaufst, denk an mich.


----------



## Airboume (24. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf es dir halt, ist dein Geld und wenn du dann für 1% mehr CPU Leistung neue CPUs kaufst, denk an mich.


 Versprochen


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds sehr geil, dass die RAM-Bänke auf zwei Seiten der CPU sitzen. Keine Probleme mehr mit zu hohen Kühlkörpern (Y)


----------



## C4Alive (25. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Erstes Bild:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/181840-asus-x79-mainboard-lineup.html


 
Das sieht mir ja schon ganz gut aus.
sind aber keine 25mm lüfter oder, die schauen so schmal aus.
wiederum nicht so schmal wie die 12mm von scythe.


----------



## Liza (25. Oktober 2011)

Statt 8 Rambänke würden auch 4 reichen, und dafür 6-8 Sata Ports. Würde in meinen Augen mehr Sinn machen.
Aber vllt ist das Board auch nur eine abgespeckte Version, denn die Lötstellen für die Ports sind ja immerhin vorhanden.
Auch an den hinteren Anschlüssen ist noch ein freier Platz.

Asus hat ja auch häufig von einem Board mehrere Modelle, mit mal mehr und weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2011)

> Statt 8 Rambänke würden auch 4 reichen, und dafür 6-8 Sata Ports. Würde in meinen Augen mehr Sinn machen.


 
Kommt immer darauf an, was man damit vor hat


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Mehr als 4 machen bei Home Premium keinen Sinn, wenn man 4 GB Riegel benutzt, nur wenn man 8 *2 GB Ram Riegel benutzt kann man was mit 8 anfangen.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Oktober 2011)

Mehr als 8 Ports braucht doch auch kein Mensch oder?


----------



## Liza (25. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, was man damit vor hat



Naja in erster Linie sprechen die Boards ja Gamer an. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, das man hier keine 64 GB Ram benötigen würde als maximale Konfig. Wäre ja möglich 8x8 GB Riegel, der neue Sockel unterstützt doch 64 GB oder nicht?

Ich denke das Sandy Bridge noch einige Zeit gute Dienste leisten wird und wer zu viel Geld hat kauft den neuen 2011er Sockel. Ivy Bridge soll ja auch auf dem 1155 SB Sockel laufen, und bei meinem Asus Board P8P67gibt es bereits ein Beta Bios für 22nm, demnach wird es sicherlich noch Nachschub an CPU's geben und ein umrüsten lohnt wie gesagt nur wer zu viel Geld hat.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## hfb (25. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Mehr als 8 Ports braucht doch auch kein Mensch oder?


 
Ich brauch 12. Und ja, ich verwende die wirklich sinnvoll, und nein, das lässt sich nicht mit grösseren Platten verringern.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Oktober 2011)

die hersteller sollten mal andere merkmale verbauen, ich finde das jedes mainboard heut zutage W-lan haben sollte oder zumindestens eine zusatz soundkarte dazu also bei High end boards, die hardware ist schlichtweg zu teuer sprich die 2011 Hardware wird teuer! auf diesen intel zug spring ich bestimmt nicht noch ein mal! sieh 1366 Gene an, sau teuer gewesen und grade mal 2jahren schon wieder out sprich 2011 Hardwe ist auf ein mal so viel besser jajaja intel spielt mir zu sehr mit denn menschen ,die leute machens auch noch mit! schade das intel zu zeit konkurrenzlos ist, wird zeit das intel mal wieder ein arschtritt verpasst bekommt! deren GPU geschichte ist die schlimmste politik bei intel  angeblich haben die mehr als die hefte vom GPU markt in der hand, aber auch nur weil sie ihre Billig GPU in jeder hardware verbauen, ich bin kein intel oder amd fan aber ich bin seitens der gerechtigkeit oder besser gesagt richtigkeit! intel ist einfach monopol ins geheim, amd muss mal wieder gas geben sonst werden wir bastler bald nicht mehr basteln dank intel und deren preißpolitik!


----------



## spionkaese (25. Oktober 2011)

Liza schrieb:
			
		

> Naja in erster Linie sprechen die Boards ja Gamer an. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, das man hier keine 64 GB Ram benötigen würde als maximale Konfig. Wäre ja möglich 8x8 GB Riegel, der neue Sockel unterstützt doch 64 GB oder nicht?
> 
> Ich denke das Sandy Bridge noch einige Zeit gute Dienste leisten wird und wer zu viel Geld hat kauft den neuen 2011er Sockel. Ivy Bridge soll ja auch auf dem 1155 SB Sockel laufen, und bei meinem Asus Board P8P67gibt es bereits ein Beta Bios für 22nm, demnach wird es sicherlich noch Nachschub an CPU's geben und ein umrüsten lohnt wie gesagt nur wer zu viel Geld hat.
> 
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


Kein Gamer braucht 2011.
Der ist für andere Leute gedacht.


----------



## -Cryptic- (25. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Man kann zwar mit 4 Ports auskommen, allerdings ist das für High-End sehr schlecht, selbst 6 ist eher weniger.
> Wobei das den meisten Ausreichen wird.


 
Nope, wäre mir z.B. viel zu wenig. Brauche minimum 8, eher mehr.
Wenn ihr das Foto aber mal vergrößert könnt ihr u.a. die Beschriftung "SATA 8-11" lesen bei den freien Slots!

Hab es schon seit 5 Tagen bei mir aufm Destop gespeichert und da fiel es mir gleich auf. 
Das wäre doch mal ne Ansage. 



spionkaese schrieb:


> Kein Gamer braucht 2011.
> Der ist für andere Leute gedacht.



Warum sollte 2011 nicht für Gamer gedacht sein?
So ein Quatsch - GERADE 2011 ist für Gamer konzipiert.


----------



## spionkaese (25. Oktober 2011)

-Cryptic- schrieb:
			
		

> Nope, wäre mir z.B. viel zu wenig. Brauche minimum 8, eher mehr.
> Wenn ihr das Foto aber mal vergrößert könnt ihr u.a. die Beschriftung "SATA 8-11" lesen bei den freien Slots!
> 
> Hab es schon seit 5 Tagen bei mir aufm Destop gespeichert und da fiel es mir gleich auf.
> ...



Genau. 6 Kerner und so.
2011 und 1366 waren und sind für Leute gedacht die rendern und so.


----------



## -Cryptic- (25. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Genau. 6 Kerner und so.
> 2011 und 1366 waren und sind für Leute gedacht die rendern und so.


 
? 
Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass gerade schnelle 6-Kerner mit offenem Multi perfekt geeigent sind um CPU-lastige Games bei hohem Rechenaufwand (riesige Auflösungen, 3D, Ultra-Settings + Mods) nach vorne zu peitschen? (OC)

Du musst doch nicht immer von 0815-Durchschnittsgamer ausgehen. 
Wer immer auf max. geht beim zocken ist heilfroh über solche HighEnd-CPUs - ich war es ebenso wie viele andere Gamer. Klar sind die nicht NUR für Gaming gedacht - aber welche CPU ist das schon?

BRAUCHEN tut man es nicht um jeden Preis, aber wenn man die Möglichkeit geboten bekommt: Warum bitte nicht?
In meinem 2t-PC ist ein Sandy verbaut. Der ist auch schnell, aber eben nicht so schnell wie der 980X den ich im 1st-PC verbaut hatte. Lag aber auch daran, dass ich am Hauptrechner nur in max. Settings und 3D-Surround gezockt habe.
Ohne entsprechende GPUs bringt dir natürlich keine HighEnd-CPU was, aber die Kombi machts.


----------



## spionkaese (25. Oktober 2011)

-Cryptic- schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass gerade schnelle 6-Kerner mit offenem Multi perfekt geeigent sind um CPU-lastige Games bei hohem Rechenaufwand (riesige Auflösungen, 3D, Ultra-Settings + Mods) nach vorne zu peitschen? (OC)
> 
> Du musst doch nicht immer von 0815-Durchschnittsgamer ausgehen.
> ...



Und weil ein paar Nutzer in dem Bereich die Teile benutzen könnten ist er für die konzipiert?


----------



## XE85 (25. Oktober 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Aber vllt ist das Board auch nur eine abgespeckte Version, denn die Lötstellen für die Ports sind ja immerhin vorhanden.
> Auch an den hinteren Anschlüssen ist noch ein freier Platz.
> 
> Asus hat ja auch häufig von einem Board mehrere Modelle, mit mal mehr und weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten.



Das kann gut möglich sein, ich kann mich an eine Roadmap erinner wo intel mal 2 Boards für den Sockel 2011 angekündigt hat - möglicherweise ist das eben die kleinere, preisgünstigere Variante.

mfg


----------



## locojens (25. Oktober 2011)

locojens schrieb:


> Da gab es am 14.09.2011 aber schon einmal ein besseres Bild direkt von PCGH!
> 
> IDF 2011: Intel mit Wasserkühler für Sandy Bridge E und X79-Referenzboard - Bildergalerie - 2011/09/Intel_X79_Referenzboard-7550.JPG - Vollbild
> 
> Vorallem sieht man da dann auch das die Platine nicht voll bestückt ist ... die SATA-Beschriftung geht von 0-7 also 8 SATA-Anschlüsse!



Sorry das ich mich selber Zitiere aber hier scheint ja niemand die älteren Beiträge zu lesen!


----------



## -Cryptic- (25. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Und weil ein paar Nutzer in dem Bereich die Teile benutzen könnten ist er für die konzipiert?


 
Wegen der reinen Rechenkraft und Geschwindigkeit schon. Aber "dafür konzipiert" war etwas übertrieben formuliert, denn:
Es gibt keine "Gamer-CPU" und "Nicht-Gamer-CPUs" im oberen Bereich.  Selbst Server-CPUs werden mittlerweile gerne von Gamern genutzt da sie  stromsparender sind und dadurch besser übertaktbar. Heisst das deswegen  pauschal "Server-CPUs" sind für Gamer?
DU hast gesagt "Kein Gamer braucht 2011. Der ist für andere Leute gedacht". Und das ist nunmal falsch, sorry. 
Aber ok, meine Antwort "gerade 2011 ist dafür konzipiert" war auch zu hoch gegriffen. Im Grunde sind beides falsche Aussagen.

Jeder der in max. Setting und sehr hohen Auflösungen zockt (vielleicht noch in 3D mit mehreren Monitoren) greift aber mit Sicherheit zu der besten / einer der besten CPU(s) die er bekommen kann.  Da spielt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis oft eben nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. 
Wer eben "nur" in mittleren Auflösungen und ohne 3D unterwegs ist kommt auch mit ner Mittelklasse-CPU aus. Aber auch die sind deswegen keine "Gamer-CPUs". Verstehste jetzt was ich meine?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



locojens schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich selber Zitiere aber hier scheint ja niemand die älteren Beiträge zu lesen!


 
Dann zitiere ich diesbezüglich mich nochmal. 



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Nope, wäre mir z.B. viel zu wenig. Brauche minimum 8, eher mehr.
> Wenn ihr das Foto aber mal vergrößert könnt ihr u.a. die Beschriftung "SATA 8-11" lesen bei den freien Slots!



Hier der Beleg:
http://imageshack.us/f/560/intelx79dx79si.jpg/


----------



## locojens (25. Oktober 2011)

Mir ging es eher um den Teil. 

Da gab es am 14.09.2011 aber schon einmal ein besseres Bild direkt von PCGH!

IDF 2011: Intel mit Wasserkühler für Sandy Bridge E und X79-Referenzboard - Bildergalerie - 2011/09/Intel_X79_Referenzboard-7550.JPG - Vollbild

MfG!


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2011)

> Das kann gut möglich sein, ich kann mich an eine Roadmap erinner wo intel mal 2 Boards für den Sockel 2011 angekündigt hat - möglicherweise ist das eben die kleinere, preisgünstigere Variante.


 
Würde mich wundern, wenn Intel nur 4 Boards bringt...

Aber (mindestens) zwei SATA Ports vom Chipsatz einfach ungenutzt zu lassen ist keine Sparmaßnahme (der Stecker kostet wohl nichtmal einen Cent) sondern einfach nur ein komplett unnötiges "kauf mich nicht!" Argument

Das der X79 nur 4 SATA Ports mitbringt ist de-facto undenkbar, da er dann komplett sinnlos wäre- ein Z68 oder P67 wäre dann klar die bessere Alternative

Das das Board kein absulutes low-end Modell sein kann beweisen auch die 8 RAM Steckplätze und die Tatsache, dass es offensichtlich zu Intels Extreme Series gehört

Der einzige aktuelle Intel Chipsatz, der nur 4 SATA Ports bietet ist der H61, dieser bietet aber nur SATA 2, auf dem Board kommen aber offensichtlich SATA 2 und SATA 3 zum Einsatz, daher ist diese "Möglichkeit" auszuschließen.

Am ehesten denkbar ist meiner Meinung nach noch, dass die mindestens zwei fehlenden SATA Ports als e-SATA genutzt werden; soweit ich weiß wäre das aber das erste MB mit 2x eSATA an der Slotblende- und nicht ohne Grund, abgesehen davon, dass eSATA aufgrund von USB 3.0 laufend an Bedeutung verliert braucht man so oder so kaum zwei davon, schon garnicht hinten; mehr als 4 intern SATA Ports sind da schon sinnvoller

*Edit: wenn man genau hinsieht gibt es auf dem Board die Aufdrucke "SATA 0, SATA 1, SATA 2, SATA 3, SATA 4, SATA 5, SATA 6, SATA 7 und ESATA"; offensichtlich fehlen einfach bei dem Prototypen noch die Anschlüsse , das I/O Panel ist ja offensichtlich auch nicht vollständig*


----------



## spionkaese (25. Oktober 2011)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Wegen der reinen Rechenkraft und Geschwindigkeit schon. Aber "dafür konzipiert" war etwas übertrieben formuliert, denn:
> Es gibt keine "Gamer-CPU" und "Nicht-Gamer-CPUs" im oberen Bereich.  Selbst Server-CPUs werden mittlerweile gerne von Gamern genutzt da sie  stromsparender sind und dadurch besser übertaktbar. Heisst das deswegen  pauschal "Server-CPUs" sind für Gamer?
> DU hast gesagt "Kein Gamer braucht 2011. Der ist für andere Leute gedacht". Und das ist nunmal falsch, sorry.
> Aber ok, meine Antwort "gerade 2011 ist dafür konzipiert" war auch zu hoch gegriffen. Im Grunde sind beides falsche Aussagen.
> ...


Sorry, aber warum sollte man für höhere Auflösungen ne bessere CPU brauchen?
Ich seh da den Zusammenhang leider nicht


----------



## -Cryptic- (25. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Sorry, aber warum sollte man für höhere Auflösungen ne bessere CPU brauchen?
> Ich seh da den Zusammenhang leider nicht


 
Lies doch mal richtig. 
Hohe Auflösungen + max. Settings + evtl 3D oder Zusatzmods bedeuten höheren Rechenaufwand für GPU + CPU.
Und da es ja leider immer wieder diverse Konsolenports gibt die mehr CPU- als GPU-Leistung einfordern haben CPUs sehr 
oft eine tragende Rolle bei Games - eben gerade bei hohen Settings. 
Ich denke diese einfache Rechnung sollte nun wirklich jedem Gamer bekannt sein. Auch dir.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube mit der Ansicht stehst du aber verdammt allein da.

Schau dir doch einfach mal den Artikel in der aktuellen PCGH an zu unterschiedlichen CPU-GPU-Konfigurationen. Danach kannste mir gern erklären, wie das jetzt mit dem unter einen Hut zu bringen ist, was du erzählst.

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

Komisch aber, dass dann immer noch so viele PCGH Redakteure mit Dual Cores auf 30 Zöllern spielen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Die GraKas limitieren bei diesen Auflösungen, also wozu eine neue CPU!


----------



## Skysnake (25. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch aber, dass dann immer noch so viele PCGH Redakteure mit Dual Cores auf 30 Zöllern spielen.


 
Psst Quanti, verrate doch die ROxxER Tricks von den PCGH-Jungs nicht 

1A Grafik auf dem DICKEN Monitor, damit man in jedem online-Shooter die  Gegner selbst gut sieht, kombiniert mit dem killer-Feature der  Laggtarnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich will einen noch fetteren Monitor, der muss so fett sein, dass ich noch 10 Jahre warten muss, ehe es Grafikkarten gibt, die genug Leistung dafür haben.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Wird es nicht gehen, da die Grakas immer zu langsam sind, da die Anforderungen immer steigen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wird es nicht gehen, da die Grakas immer zu langsam sind, da die Anforderungen immer steigen!


 
Sehe ich nicht so, inzwischen kannst du mit einer Mittelklasse Karte in Full HD spielen.
Versuch das mal mit einer Grafikkarte von vor 6 Jahren zu machen, mit einem Game, das auch so alt ist.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Spielen ja, aber nicht auf High/Ultra!
Und vor 6 war Full-HD nicht so verbreitet wie jetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Spielen ja, aber nicht auf High/Ultra!
> Und vor 6 war Full-HD nicht so verbreitet wie jetzt.


 
Aber heute, also versuch das mal, du wirst merken, dass es kaum möglich ist.
So gesehen ist die Grafikleistung im Bezug zu den Games schon gestiegen.
Böse Zungen behaupten, dass es an den Next Gen Konsolen liegt, dass heutige Grafikkarten schon zu stark für Full HD sind und man sich deshalb Downsampling ausgedacht hat, damit die User trotzdem noch High End Karten kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2011)

Downsampling ist Verbrennen überschüssiger GPU Leistung mit -immerhin- minimalem Mehrwert


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

Sag ich doch, ist dafür erfunden worden, damit die User auch noch neue Karten kaufen, die alten reichen ja auch für neue Games.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Oder man hat zuviele/zugroße Monitore!


----------



## -Cryptic- (26. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit der Ansicht stehst du aber verdammt allein da.
> 
> Schau dir doch einfach mal den Artikel in der aktuellen PCGH an zu unterschiedlichen CPU-GPU-Konfigurationen. Danach kannste mir gern erklären, wie das jetzt mit dem unter einen Hut zu bringen ist, was du erzählst.


 
*schnarch* 

Und was ist bitte mit Games a la GTA4 gewesen in denen das Spiel trotz Monster-GPU ruckelte wenn die CPU zu langsam war?
Was ist bitte mit Gothic 3, wo selbst mit SLI Nachladeruckler bei einem zu schwachen Prozessor und zu wenig RAM da waren?
Und wieso liefen Games wie Anno 1404 usw nur ruckelnd wenn man eine zu schwache CPU verbaut hatte?
Und das sind nur mal drei willkürlich rausgegriffene Beispiele.

Eine schnelle CPU ist immer ein gutes Polster um bei einigen Games möglichen Limitierungen vorzubeugen. Das hat keineswegs nur was mit GPUs zu tun. (spreche aus Erfahrung, alles selbst miterlebt und mich schwarz geärgert)
Ob die Gründe dafür nun in schlechter Programmierung oder Optimierung lagen/liegen oder sonstige Gründe hat - Fakt ist nunmal das die CPU durchaus bei diversen Titeln eine hohe Relevanz hat und/oder hatte. 
Ob man nun vom 2011er einen 3930K oder einen 3960X verbaut hat wäre meiner Meinung nach zwar irrelevant, aber zu sagen "2011 ist nicht für Gamer gedacht" ist absoluter Blödsinn. 

Also mal bitte schön aufm Teppich bleiben hier.


*EDIT: *
Sollten einige PCGH-Redakteure tatsächlich noch mit Dualcore-CPUs zocken kann das nur bedeuten, dass Sie entweder keine aktuellen Games in max. Settings spielen oder schlicht und ergreifend auf Details verzichten. 
Ihr braucht nur mal DIESE Website hier durchschauen was die Empfehlungen für aktuelle Games (Systemanforderungen) in hohen oder gar sehr hohen (ultra) Details sind. Da ist überall minimum Quadcore. 

Vor 4 Jahren wurde ich auch in einem anderen Forum beschimpft ich sei (Original-Zitat!) "ahnungslos und geistig krank wenn ich mehr als 4GB RAM verbauen würde, da man das in 10 Jahren nicht brauchen würde". Und was ist nun? In einigen Games wurden bei mir mittlerweile selbst 8GB RAM augelastet. Ich denke mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Wer sich einen neuen Rechner zusammenbaut tut dies ja nicht nur für die nächsten 6 Monate sondern warscheinlich mindestens 2-3 Jahre. 
Das nur noch nebenbei, auch wenns nur bedingt mit dem eigentlichen Kernthema zu tun hat.


----------



## spionkaese (26. Oktober 2011)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> *schnarch*
> 
> Und was ist bitte mit Games a la GTA4 gewesen in denen das Spiel trotz Monster-GPU ruckelte wenn die CPU zu langsam war?
> Was ist bitte mit Gothic 3, wo selbst mit SLI Nachladeruckler bei einem zu schwachen Prozessor und zu wenig RAM da waren?
> ...


 Bei KEINEM dieser Spiele bringt es etwas die Details oder Die Auflösung zu verringern 
Entweder die CPU ist überfordert (bei GTA dank schlechter Optimierung, bei Anno bei zu vielen Einheiten, ähnlich wie bei SC2) oder nicht.
Das läuft aber mit nem 2600K alles Super. Und bis das nicht mehr so ist, ist Haswell da.
Es bleibt dabei: 2011 mag für Gamer vielleicht sinnvoll sein(wobei das eher an den vielen verfügbaren Lanes liegt -> SLI/Crossfire + Raid +...)
aber sie sind sicher nicht die Zielgruppe.


----------



## -Cryptic- (26. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Bei KEINEM dieser Spiele bringt es etwas die Details oder Die Auflösung zu verringern
> Entweder die CPU ist überfordert (bei GTA dank schlechter Optimierung, bei Anno bei zu vielen Einheiten, ähnlich wie bei SC2) oder nicht.
> Das läuft aber mit nem 2600K alles Super. Und bis das nicht mehr so ist, ist Haswell da.
> Es bleibt dabei: 2011 mag für Gamer vielleicht sinnvoll sein(wobei das eher an den vielen verfügbaren Lanes liegt -> SLI/Crossfire + Raid +...)
> aber sie sind sicher nicht die Zielgruppe.



Hallo? Natürlich benötigen höhere Details in einem Spiel auch höhere Rechenkraft. Und die wird (je nach Programmierung) entweder überwiegend von der GPU oder eben der CPU benötigt. Bei gut programmierten Games teilen sich beide die Aufgaben sinnvoll. 
Verstehs doch endlich: Es gibt keine "Gamer-CPU", also eine von der man sagen kann sie sei nur für die Zielgruppe "Gamer" gemacht. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du liest die Beiträge hier gar nicht sondern postest einfach weiter. 

Und zu deiner Aussage von wegen "CPU ist halt überfordert wegen zu vielen Einheiten bei Anno": Das bezeugt doch genau das was ich als erstes gesagt habe! Spiele werden immer komplexer und mit Sicherheit nicht genügsamer. Also sind die rechenstärksten CPUs am Markt automatisch bestens für Gamer geeignet. Denk doch mal nach. 
Ich bleibe dabei: Deine Aussage "2011 ist nicht für Gamer gedacht" ist nunmal falsch, sorry. Bisher hast du auch keine Argumente gebracht die deine Behauptung untermauert hätten. Im Gegenteil, du hast es doch quasi schon selbst widerlegt.


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2011)

Sandy Bridge-E ist ein universell einsetzbarer Prozessor, der für jeden gemacht ist, der die Leistung braucht/will/nutzen kann


----------



## -Cryptic- (26. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge-E ist ein universell einsetzbarer Prozessor, der für jeden gemacht ist, der die Leistung braucht/will/nutzen kann


 
So isses.


----------

